# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Ευθυγράμμιση με το αυτί !

## geolos

Το παρακάτω βιντεάκι είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον πόσο μάλλον για αυτούς που δε γνωρίζουν για την εν λόγο δυνατότητα των Mikrotik.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_D91n9iWO8

όπως θα δείτε είναι εφικτό να επιτευχθεί ευθυγράμμιση μέσω ήχου... αυτό βολεύει όταν θέλουμε να κεντράρουμε και δεν έχουμε στην ταράτσα κάποιο λάπτοπ/κινητό για να βλέπουμε τα σήματα.

----------


## gvaf

Καλό !!!!!

----------

